# Do these look like Maltese to you?



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hate going into this site and finding these little guys there. This is a kill shelter. I'm hoping when I call there will be a waiting list for them. There seems to be an over abundance of Chi's on that site I wonder if it's backlash from the Paris Hilton's want-to-be's????
http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A10...type_DOG,size_s
http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A10...type_DOG,size_s


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

They sure look like Malts, this just makes my heart hurt. My next pup will be a rescue


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

They sure do look like Malts to me.

Sad,
Melanie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes they do and they're very cute-they look so sad


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I am no expert but I think so . . .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

They both look like Malts to me...praying they get a loving home!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I was on hold for 20 minutes when I gave up. I will try again tomorrow. :bysmilie:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I see the first one is no longer available, but the second...little Milo, is still showing as there.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

How sad


----------

